# MBTI of The Most Popular Girls in School?



## lemo (Apr 25, 2013)

The ones I encountered were some kind of ESFx...


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

My apathy was alluring. I had no clue I was popular until after high school.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Amenamy said:


> Um, I think OP meant the YouTube doll series that went viral a few months ago, not actual popular schoolgirls.


Whoops.... never heard of that show.

But the whole popular schoolgirl myths that go around are hard to resist talking about. Popular girls don't end up in their status due to their type as much as factors such as charisma, existing background status, good trendsetting or following, local culture factors, sheer luck, having the right sort of look, and so on. Having charisma and a type A personality is a big one mostly for the leader(s) of the school. This is often a trait of extraverts but not always, and there are often some introvert girls hiding in the pockets of the clique, so to speak (and maybe even leading too). Beyond that, it's a really big stretch to make any of it type-specific. Though "having the right look" might just be vague enough to explore it :tongue: Like.... maybe the types that girls are less likely to be tend to look "weird" just from being uncommon and so don't have the right look? I don't know.


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry, can't resist a moment where I can insert dry humor. Continue.

On a side note: the most popular people are usually the ones who are genuinely themselves. No matter their personality type. Every area in life needs confident, personable, genuinely considerate leaders who are good at what they do.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Esfp; esfj; estp; enfp; enfj


----------



## Shinyonix (Apr 26, 2013)

I did mean the youtube series, but this has actually turned out really interesting. 

As an ENFP, I have to say I was not popular in high school, but I was well-liked by my work friends but maybe there was a higher population of intuitives there.

Interesting discussion, folks. probably more interesting than my original question haha.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Shinyonix said:


> I did mean the youtube series...


That's what I thought you meant too.

To be honest, I don't care what their types are, it's irrelevant to me; it's just one of the most fucking funniest things I've seen in my life.

And I do love the way they all do have distinct personalities, they're not all cookie cutter.


----------



## PurpleApple (Mar 11, 2013)

ESFPs or even ENTJs leading ESFJs, ISFJs, Enfjs

in more artsy crowds its always a good looking ENFP with a big house leading all the weird artsy peeps.



i definitely remember seeing a lot of ENTJs. They tended to be more into what they were doing than their friends, so their friends were fascinated by them and followed them like dogs. They were very manipulative and vindictive lol. Of course it depends on where you live. If good grades are valued as something that makes you popular if you aren't nerdy or not. I feel like that's how it was when I was in high school. People who seemed smart and actually really were we're nerds or losers, but people who we in accelerated classes but were cool or were president of everything were popular. It's a sign of wealth if you are good looking and were organized enough to get perfect grades. It says your parents are organized and usually have a pristine huge house lol.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

In my school?
ENTJ, ENFJ, ESFJ and INTJ

All very awesome girls


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

The hottest type


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

^ It's more like the hottest type who is willing to show off her tits. That's what all the boys want.

So it's not a type related thing. You just have to have the luck to not be ugly, and to be able to fuck anyone you want, but you have to be classy about it or else you are a whore.

I propose that the most popular type of girl in school is the ethereal INFP. She is the girl that all of the men want, and to want to steal her innocent virginity to. There is nothing more enchanting than to be able to clip off an angel's wings, and to lick the wound that signals that she are grounded in this reality now, and that she is theirs...


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@*St Vual*
Not sure they would be as popular among the other _girls _​though.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l had an INTJ friend with god awful social skills who only talked about WoW but she was like...this super hot vampire. Got invited to everything. Keep the dream alive, kids. And also be a vampire.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

The stereotype would be a preppy ESFJ girl wouldn't it? :L

Although in my circle the popular ones were the EP's since they were always a lot more fun and not afraid to be a little weird sometimes ^_^


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> @*St Vual*
> Not sure they would be as popular among the other _girls _​though.


Definitely would be popular though


----------



## iamcharlie (May 2, 2013)

I think any type would be able to pull off being highly popular in school EXCEPT for maybe INTJ's and ISTJ's (unless they're evil inside and actually have a sick desire to gain popularity and actually do it for some oddball reason)


----------



## Ho316 (Feb 23, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> The hottest type


lol beat me to it.

the prettier the more popular. It always has been.

personality is secondary, popularity will be determined by looks. personality will be fantasized by those who fancy her. her personality will be anything they want. And they'll be blind to it, we all know we twist the truth when we have a crush on someone.


----------



## RainbowSprinkles (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd say ESFP's, ESFJ's, ENFJ's and INTJ's from what I have observed.


----------



## NonyaBiznus (Dec 28, 2012)

I would guess E_ _Ps, because they tend to be spontaneous and sociable. I have an ESTP sister, and she loves attention, and knows how to get it. My mother is an ENFP, and shes always been very social. Not necessarily popular, but she knows how to deal with people, and she works in public relations at her job now.

Although looks have a big effect on popularity too. Arguable bigger than personality


----------



## Flaming Rain (May 2, 2013)

ESFJs, ESFP, and ESTPs. Among the honor students INTPs (for their intelligent humor), ISTJs (for their hard work), INTJs (for being smart). ENFJs and ENFPs are SGA presidents, but that does not always guarantee popularity.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I went to big secondary schools with 2000 to 3000 students. I don't know who the popular kids were. I didn't know half the students names and didn't particularly care. I made some friends and talked to just about anyone. Sometimes friends would bore me and I'd move onto a new group. Or we moved house so I went to a new school anyway. I did notice some "cliques" at the schools I went to. I knew we'd be moving soon so I just sort of bulldozed my way through socializing. If anyone minded, I didn't notice.


----------



## PurpleApple (Mar 11, 2013)

monemi said:


> I went to big secondary schools with 2000 to 3000 students. I don't know who the popular kids were. I didn't know half the students names and didn't particularly care. I made some friends and talked to just about anyone. Sometimes friends would bore me and I'd move onto a new group. Or we moved house so I went to a new school anyway. I did notice some "cliques" at the schools I went to. I knew we'd be moving soon so I just sort of bulldozed my way through socializing. If anyone minded, I didn't notice.



I went to a big high school too. I found each "group" had a set of popular kids...or the group's clique. For example, there was a clique amongst the music /drama kids, and one in the jocks, and one in the art students, and one with the really smart kids (the student government types were often not nerdy on the surface while the other kids werent included depite being in all the same classes) yada yada. It's like cliquing in the subgroups. Unfortunately I think its an awful piece of human nature.


----------



## dpolaristar (Jun 30, 2013)

I'd say in most atmospheres the ESFJ. Simply because in populations there are a lot of them and they have a social, super feminine nature. I'd say that ESFP's and ESTP's also factor into that for a party-fun loving attitude. ENFJ can go either way, but I see them more as well liked and seen as most likely to succeed. Yet a "good girl." The ExFJ's can sometimes annoy him with there overly feminine attitude and neglect of Logic. Fe users though they are sweet are also often crowd followers and people pleasers and for how kind they are to people, they can also be manipulative and demanding to conformation. (But I'm an INTP the lone wolf "anti-social" nerd. so I guess I'm biased.) Never found ESxJ's overt feminine that attractive, got old fast. I personally prefer Fi and Ne users. I find Imagination very smexy.


----------



## chaosagogo (Apr 9, 2013)

Amenamy said:


> Um, I think OP meant the YouTube doll series that went viral a few months ago, not actual popular schoolgirls.


I thought that too...
Brittany Matthews - ENTJ
MacKenzie Zales - ESFJ
Shay Van Buren - ISTP
Saison Marguerite - INFP
...?


----------



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

*When I think back to my school days, the girls who were most popular seemed to be the ESFJs. My ESFJ friends and classmates were loved by teachers and peers. They were in Student Counsel and the TAG program. They were the first to be noticed by the boys. I remember being envious of them. I thought they had it all.*


----------



## username123 (May 21, 2013)

I think a lot of extroverted types could be...but based on people I KNOW, these are my answers:
*
ENFP -* my boyfriend; everyone loves him, he's such a people person & has always had a million friends. Most people I meet from his high school or college (which isn't small) know who he is.
*INFJ -* one of my closest friends; was easily the most popular girl in her high school/grade, she can relate to anybody, always seems like she's genuinely listening and super interested even when she's not, genuinely cares about everybody, people are just drawn to her and love that she's so kindhearted, loves to help people even strangers & I think people love that, she also comes off as extroverted at parties and stuff
*ENFJ -* my sister; she's always been a social butterfly from as far back as I can remember, loves to be surrounded by people, has this knack for transforming her personality to appeal to anyone she's talking with

I underlined the most relevant parts because I'm weird like that...


----------



## NiccoFuzz (Jul 5, 2013)

not an INFJ or an INFP


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Who cares about popularity?


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Most popular girls are the most beautiful girls. Who gives a damn about an ugly ESFP? People would gossip more about a hot and sexy INTP than an average-looking ESFP. Sorry if I came off as harsh, but it's true. You can be the nicest girl in school but the hotter girl will be the main focus in conversations.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Wh1zkey said:


> Most popular girls are the most beautiful girls. Who gives a damn about an ugly ESFP? People would gossip more about a hot and sexy INTP than an average-looking ESFP. Sorry if I came off as harsh, but it's true. You can be the nicest girl in school but the hotter girl will be the main focus in conversations.


From my observations, the hottest girl in school wasn't_ always _the most popular.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

You got your standard ESFx fare, plus the token Ivy League-seeking ENxJ superstar who's so involved in activities that one wonders if she ever sleeps


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

monemi said:


> From my observations, the hottest girl in school wasn't_ always _the most popular.


Sounds like someone's jealous...


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I went to an an all-girl campus so I would say generally the most well-recognised girls tend to be very extroverted or just had a knack for getting into trouble or weird situations. I mean, I have friends who are well-liked because they were extremely friendly or nice and I for example became noticed for being weird or the 'smart one' and I have a friend who is known to get into big trouble though she was really quiet (I figure she is some kind of IxTJ). I didn't go to your typical school as it is was very small and people were just generally really nice. If you wanted to become well-liked in the school you just have to be 'loud' with whatever skill you had. It isn't very hard. The golden rule is that win people over by giving them something to laugh or be happy about.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

default settings said:


> Anyone who is able to play the cutthroat game and socially get away with it.


That's an ENTP


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

ENTPs and INTJs and INFJs are always popular people.......or maybe that's just my bias......oh wait..y'all weren't supposed to know I had that! I said NOTHING!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Wh1zkey said:


> Sounds like someone's jealous...


I went to a lot of different schools. No way I could attempt to be the hottest girl at every school. I was never a ten and you're missing my point. Some people, beautiful or not, just don't have the confidence to be all that popular. No judgement call on that being a good or bad thing. I observed that there were certain personality traits (such as confidence) that came with these girls.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

monemi said:


> I went to a lot of different schools. No way I could attempt to be the hottest girl at every school. I was never a ten and you're missing my point. Some people, beautiful or not, just don't have the confidence to be all that popular. No judgement call on that being a good or bad thing. I observed that there were certain personality traits (such as confidence) that came with these girls.


Can't tease girls without putting them on the defensive . I was (not to brag) one of the most popular guys at school, and trust me. Even the shy beautiful girls become the center of conversations. We refer to them as "that quiet chick." And she doesn't even know that she's being talked behind her back. (I know it sounds like it's a messed up thing to do, and I agree that it's not the nicest thing, but it's happened, and I'm speaking from observations.) Only way she found out was when us guys would take turns talking to her. 

This is just one of many examples that proves my point that the most beautiful girls -- regardless of their personality -- are the most popular. 

Don't get me wrong, sweetheart. Your point is valid but differs from my experiences, probably because you were mostly a loner and I the opposite. Each to their own. So far I'm enjoying reading people's responses, whether I disagree or not. Keep it coming


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Wh1zkey said:


> Can't tease girls without putting them on the defensive . I was (not to brag) one of the most popular guys at school, and trust me. Even the shy beautiful girls become the center of conversations. We refer to them as "that quiet chick." And she doesn't even know that she's being talked behind her back. (I know it sounds like it's a messed up thing to do, and I agree that it's not the nicest thing, but it's happened, and I'm speaking from observations.) Only way she found out was when us guys would take turns talking to her.
> 
> This is just one of many examples that proves my point that the most beautiful girls -- regardless of their personality -- are the most popular.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, sweetheart. Your point is valid but differs from my experiences, probably because you were mostly a loner and I the opposite. Each to their own. So far I'm enjoying reading people's responses, whether I disagree or not. Keep it coming


I wasn't a loner. I just moved a lot. I didn't have any difficulty making friends in new places. I just didn't tend to make deep connections given I wasn't going to be sticking around. The nice thing was that, I could say and do whatever I wanted because there weren't going to be any long term social consequences for me. I had a lot of freedom. 

What does it matter if a girl was popular behind the scenes with the guys? The subject was "most popular girl in school". The guys aren't the entire school and you're only referring to one group within the school.


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

I'd say it has more to do with confidence levels, looks, and background than type. 

But probably the stereotype of a popular cheerleader type girl is an ESFJ. 

I'd say less so ESFP - I think ESFPs would still be popular but maybe a bit less 'mainstream'. Could be wrong though.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

I think ESTP, ESFP, ESFJ, ENTJ.

Mostly extroverted...


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Maybe I have a bad understanding of introversion vs extroversion, but it seems like the least popular people are usually going to be introverts. At least that would have been me to some extent, because I spent so many Friday nights keeping to myself rather than getting wasted at a keg. I would think the popular boys/girls would be ESFJ, but idk; popularity isn't really a thing in college.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I would have to guess ENFP and ESFP


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

No idea what the popular people's types were in my school but definitely not INFJs lol


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

ESXJ and ESFP.


----------



## pond (Nov 8, 2013)

ESFJ and ESFP from what I've noticed


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

ESTJ's can appear feminine think Regina George, ESTP's not so much... they're nearly always tomboys.


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

well usually entj females are quite rare, estj i havent met many, enfj are usually focused on helping,conversing with someone etc...so they seem to miss the 'popularity contest', estp can be popular but i havent met many either,id say from experience esfj definately and esfp. look at saved by the bell- esfj lisa,entj jessie and isfj kelly, it was lisa who was gossip queen ie most well known.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ExFP. They have the powerful enthusiasm of Pe coupled with the dominating charisma of Te.


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

amongst guys yes,but the majority Sj population in that school will gather together to gossip about her,
tarnish her popularity etc.... she will then find refuge with NFs and NTs, until that cool istp foreign exchange student
comes along and they kick sj ass together, at which point the Intj master declares it was their plan to rid the school of
Sj and Sp influence lol


----------



## metaphor (Mar 10, 2014)

Well, definitely not INFPs.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Are we talking about people in general, or the characters of the Youtube show?


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

ESFPs


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

I am pretty sure about ESFP, because of their spontaneity, going with trends, living in the moment and good people skills.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Dr.Horrible said:


> Entj


Interesting - I was deeply unpopular at the start of middle school, but once I started studying and playing the "popularity game" I actually did become one of the most popular girls in school. It definitely wasn't something I just got, though ENTJs do know how to work a system and that helped me a lot.

In general, I would say ESFJ/ESFP


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

ESFJs and ESFPs have the popular cheerleader stereotype in American movies. I can see it fit. My ESFP friend is not that popular tough. The ESFJ girl in my class absolutely.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

ESFJ - Prom Queen
ESFP - Cheerleader
ENFJ - Drama Diva
ENFP - Bubbly Talkative Enthusiastic Schoolgirl

:tongue:


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah, because every ESFP is totally into dancing around the world xD


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

ENFP, INTJ, and ENTP; certain INFJ are popular as well. This looks like mostly intuitive dominant females (intuitive dominants also happen to be most common in the population.


----------



## ozones (Oct 5, 2013)

ESxx

I am an ESTP and i ran my school.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Sparky said:


> ENFP, INTJ, and ENTP; certain INFJ are popular as well. This looks like mostly intuitive dominant females (intuitive dominants also happen to be most common in the population.


Are you being sarcastic or are you being serious cuz....women tend to be feelers over thinkers, and there are 5x more sensors than intuitives in the world


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

MBTI Types of The Most Popular Girls In School Characters
Brittnay: ESTJ
Makenzie: ENTJ
Trisha: ESFP eaisest one haha
Deandra: INTJ
Shay Van Buren: INTP
Saision: ESFP
Rachel Tice: ESFJ
Than: ENFP
Blaine: ESFP


----------



## bettiepage (May 3, 2014)

It doesn't matter what your type is, more if you fit into the conventional ideals of beauty and are involved in some activity in your school that creates popularity among the general student body (student faculty, a sport, a populated after-school club.) That said, I would assume extroverts are more involved and thus might make themselves more well known and popular.


----------



## SouthernSaxon (Feb 21, 2014)

bettiepage said:


> It doesn't matter what your type is, more if you fit into the conventional ideals of beauty and are involved in some activity in your school that creates popularity among the general student body (student faculty, a sport, a populated after-school club.) That said, I would assume extroverts are more involved and thus might make themselves more well known and popular.


Once you get to university anyway, if you're attractive (some of which_ is_ objective - facial symmetry, healthy body weight, et cetera) that's the main thing as a girl. Some guys love shy girls (generally extroverted men want an introvert, and vice versa)...women are pretty much just judged on two or three things.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

monemi said:


> Nearly always? No. A lot of ESTP girls are tomboys, nearly always is an exaggeration.


I meant in the media.


----------



## ozones (Oct 5, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> I meant in the media.



really? where? What about Se-Ti-Fe connotates tomboy? Not that theres anything wrong with that, but i don't know any other ESTP girls that are tomboys. The one I'm closest to is actually a nurse who has a flower arrangement business on the side, she also volunteers for working with special needs children. In fact I would think Fi-Te would make someone more of a tomboy than Ti-Fe, don't you think?


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

I think ESFJs and ESFPs.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Are you being sarcastic or are you being serious cuz....women tend to be feelers over thinkers, and there are 5x more sensors than intuitives in the world


I'm sure he's being serious, he's just worst at typing. Typed Selena Gomez as INTJ (http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/139079-songs-ni-dominant-people.html) and Britney Spears as ENTP. It's not surprising he's thinking INTJs would be popular in school.


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

Uh.. I think everyone in the thread is mistaking the purpose of this thread. It's asking for people to type the characters of the youtube show, The Most Popular Girls In School, not what Myer-Briggs types are associated with popularity :laughing:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

allanzo said:


> Uh.. I think everyone in the thread is mistaking the purpose of this thread. It's asking for people to type the characters of the youtube show, The Most Popular Girls In School, not what Myer-Briggs types are associated with popularity :laughing:


Hahaha ok then I'm way off, thanks for informing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoseOfStarlight (Mar 28, 2014)

*THE CHEER SQUAD*
Mackenzie Zales: ENTJ.
Brittnay Matthews: ESTJ?
Trisha Cappelletti: ESFP (Possible J, but I see P as more likely.)

*THE VAN BURENS*
Shay Van Buren: IxTP (I'm leaning towards S).
Cameron Van Buren: ESTP.
Mikayla Van Buren: INxP.

*OTHERS*
Deandra: INxJ. The fact that she can be insensitive is probably triggered by inferior Se, but as far as F/T goes, I'm not sure.
Saison Marguerite: ENFP.
Amberlynn Weggers: ENFJ.

*ATCHINSON CHEER SQUAD*
Tanya Berkowitz: ENTJ?
Taylor McDevitt: IxTJ. (Leaning towards N.)
Trisha 2: ESFx - probably P.

*HIPSTERS*
Jenna Darabond: ESTP?
Jenna Dapananian: IxFJ.
Rachel Tice: ESFJ.
Judith Dinsmore: I'm really not sure. Possible xxTJ. 

*FOOTBALL TEAM (Excluding Deandra)*
Jonathan Getslinhaumer: ENFP?
Tanner Christiansen: ISxJ?
Matthew Derringer: xSTJ.
Blaine: ESFJ.
Justin Michaelson: ESTP?

And, of course the legendary Tristan Mckie. 
Tristan Mckie: ENFP. I'm fairly confident about this one.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

ESFx 

So many of them in my school.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

The one who can back-stab and bully the most people.


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

Public school? Uh, who gives a fuck. Its an animal house to me.


----------



## aja675 (Jul 30, 2015)

What is Amberlynn Weggers' MBTI type? She reminds me of an acquaintance of mine in the past.


----------

